# Log in Super Max...



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

As of this morning there is a sweet punji stick type log in the top hole of the lead in to Super Max. A scout is recommended as you most likely wont see it until its too late.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

We saw it too. Its a small diameter stick pointing straight up, and its not really in the way if you run without catching the eddy on the left above the crux.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it just a stick? We thought about possibly trying to pull it out, but opted against it in case it was more than what 2 people could feasibly remove.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Obviously the branch is attached to something larger. I walked over to the edge to look at it and the log it's attached to doesn't appear to be anywhere near the surface. So, I agree with Ian, it's not really in play right now for running Supermax. I'm more worried about it moving downstream and lodging itself in the middle of the drop, but for now it doesn't appear to be much of a hazard.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

The stick that was out of the water was not there today. We didn't look to see if there was more under the surface. Even if there was, it would be out if play IMO.


----------

